# From the music halls



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Or blasts from further past? This first one is a result of an ear worm


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Wilson & Keppel - Sand dance


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Eddie Cantor in 1923 | 2 vaudeville songs

Is this in the right time line/ topic Dorsetmike ?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

If it wasn't for the 'ouses in between


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

We had a Pianist at my wife's 50th and I sang this to her astonishedlol friends and family.
My version was a little more stately!

You can still see Music Hall in London 
https://www.bricklanemusichall.co.uk/

Currently doing a 'traditional' adult Panto. If its anything like the ones they used to perform at The Players Theatre it will feature popular songs of and operatic airs from the Victorian era with new words plus lots of innuendo, "hearing twice" etc. Went several times before they moved to Docklands (ahem - quite a few years ago) and always had a good night out.

Wilton's Music Hall is one of the most atmospheric music venues you can visit and gives a feel of the dying days of this lost form. They continue the spirit of variety theatres and we have seen Music Hall evenings there.
https://www.wiltons.org.uk/


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Dorsetmike said:


> If it wasn't for the 'ouses in between


I literally could see Hackney Marshes if it wasn't for...


----------

